# Newbie here! Click if ya love me! :D



## Lil' Miss

Hey, everyone! I'm Lil' Miss new. I'm lookin' forward to meeting some new people here! So, enough of the boring introduction.

Hmm...let's play a game to break the ice!

Name five random facts about you. I'll start!

Let's see...

6) I love drawing! And painting, and...anything to do with art.

4) I'm a teenager. Go youth of America! ...and all those other countries out there! 

3) I have a dog named Bugsy that's so ugly he's cute. He's a pug/boston terrier mix...so basically, he's a bug!

2) I started my random facts with #6 instead of 5.

1) I'm pro at pretending to be ninja. :wink:

Your turn! And...go!


----------



## Lil' Miss

*sigh* I guess nobody cares about the new kid


----------



## Linton Robinson

For 13 minutes?  You ninjas are quick on the trigger.

But enough about you, let's talk about Bugsy.


----------



## Lil' Miss

lol okay, what about him?


----------



## Patrick

Hello there, Lil' Miss. I am sure you'll find something of interest here, even if it's only the strangeness of the locals. :wink:


----------



## Linton Robinson

And you just met one of the strangest ones.


Now about your dog...


----------



## Patrick

lin said:


> And you just met one of the strangest ones.



You think I deny it? *Serious stare*.


----------



## Lil' Miss

Okay, what about my dog?


----------



## Lil' Miss

lol well without strange people life would be boring, so welcome to my post


----------



## Linton Robinson

> Okay, what about my dog?



How would we know?  It's YOUR dog.

Cute?  (For a dog)  Single?  Put out?  Have a job?


----------



## Lil' Miss

Like I said, he's a "bug," so ugly he's cute. He basically has the body of a boston terrier but the head of a pug. Looks kinda like this (even though this is just a random pic off the internet)
http://ny-image0.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.101086080.jpg
http://cdn-www.dailypuppy.com/media/dogs/anonymous/travis_pugboston20.jpg_w450.jpg


----------



## MeeQ

Salutations little Miss. Welcome to one small part of hell; It's a good thing.


----------



## Lil' Miss

Okay........whatever you say.......


----------



## Patrick

Lil' Miss said:


> lol well without strange people life would be boring, so welcome to my post


 
It would indeed. I have a pair of dogs. One a border collie and the other a rottie. Neither of them are ugly though. They're both beautiful creatures.


----------



## Lil' Miss

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> It would indeed. I have a pair of dogs. One a border collie and the other a rottie. Neither of them are ugly though. They're both beautiful creatures.



Cul


----------



## Lil' Miss

MeeQ said:


> Salutations little Miss. Welcome to one small part of hell; It's a good thing.



*raises eyebrow* Okay........whatever you say.......


----------



## MeeQ

Lil' Miss said:


> *raises eyebrow* Okay........whatever you say.......




"......................................................" but why?


----------



## Lil' Miss

Lil' Miss said:


> Okay........whatever you say.......





MeeQ said:


> "......................................................" but why?



I wouldn't call a piece of heck a good thing. And that's not quite what I had in mind when I was looking for a writing site.


----------



## MeeQ

Lil' Miss said:


> I wouldn't call a piece of heck a good thing. And that's not quite what I had in mind when I was looking for a writing site.


 

Do not fret my dear; you obviously have much to learn about slightly obscured view of things.
The welcome however still stands. I look forward to engorging on your first piece of word.


----------



## Lil' Miss

MeeQ said:


> Do not fret my dear; you obviously have much to learn about slightly obscured view of things.
> The welcome however still stands. I look forward to engorging on your first piece of word.



Woah, woah, woah, bub. I'm not "your dear." ANd if I ever want to learn about obscured views, I'll just go to high school.


----------



## MeeQ

My dear = altered version of little miss. No need to have one's panties twisted, silly silly.


----------



## Like a Fox

Hey Lil' Miss

Welcome to the forum!

Don't be deterred by the welcome wagon, people here are nice, really.

Here's 5 random facts about me:

1 - I'm having a horrible day at work.
2 - My mum has a dog called Cookie who is also so ugly she's cute. Her breath is not so cute.
3 - I used to be very into drawing and I stopped when I was in my late teens. I miss it.
4 - I want chocolate.
5 - There's an old man who comes into my office everyday and plays guitar. He's just walked in now. Maybe this will cheer me up.


Ha okay, that was fun.
I hope you give this place a chance Lil Miss. What sort of writing do you do?


----------



## Lil' Miss

Like a Fox said:


> Hey Lil' Miss
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Don't be deterred by the welcome wagon, people here are nice, really.
> 
> Here's 5 random facts about me:
> 
> 1 - I'm having a horrible day at work.
> 2 - My mum has a dog called Cookie who is also so ugly she's cute. Her breath is not so cute.
> 3 - I used to be very into drawing and I stopped when I was in my late teens. I miss it.
> 4 - I want chocolate.
> 5 - There's an old man who comes into my office everyday and plays guitar. He's just walked in now. Maybe this will cheer me up.
> 
> 
> Ha okay, that was fun.
> I hope you give this place a chance Lil Miss. What sort of writing do you do?



Well, I'm into the adventure and some fantasy novels, although I can take a little realistic fiction every now and then. Currently I'm working on a sort of mix between adventure, romance, and mystery. It's a lot of fun. What do you do?


----------



## Lil' Miss

MeeQ said:


> My dear = altered version of little miss. No need to have one's panties twisted, silly silly.



If you have any other nicknames for me, keep them to yourself please. Bye, creeper.


----------



## Like a Fox

Lil' Miss said:


> Well, I'm into the adventure and some fantasy novels, although I can take a little realistic fiction every now and then. Currently I'm working on a sort of mix between adventure, romance, and mystery. It's a lot of fun. What do you do?




I work as a loan shark, sort of. Legally. I hate it. So everyday is a bad day at work - this one especially.

I'm also studying professional writing at a Uni here on my day off. I'm writing a novel about a kid who is still getting over his parents divorce, and a TV series about being a loan shark. Haha. I write what I know.

Who are some of your favourite authors? Young Adult books are still some of my favourite ever, and I think eventually I'll be happy to write it.
Are you in high school?
Whereabouts in America are you from?


(Oh and don't worry about MeeQ. He just has an unusual way of being friendly.)


----------



## Lil' Miss

Like a Fox said:


> I work as a loan shark, sort of. Legally. I hate it. So everyday is a bad day at work - this one especially.
> 
> I'm also studying professional writing at a Uni here on my day off. I'm writing a novel about a kid who is still getting over his parents divorce, and a TV series about being a loan shark. Haha. I write what I know.
> 
> Who are some of your favourite authors? Young Adult books are still some of my favourite ever, and I think eventually I'll be happy to write it.
> Are you in high school?
> Whereabouts in America are you from?
> 
> 
> (Oh and don't worry about MeeQ. He just has an unusual way of being friendly.)



Lone shark, huh? I used to relate  Professional writing sounds cool.

I don't really have a favorite author at the moment...well, Roald Dahl is always a classic. But I've been reading less and writing more for the past couple of years, so I don't really know...

I won't tell my exact whereabout since this is the internet...*eyes MeeQ suspiciously* but I'm almost in high school, somewhere in the general Rockie Mountains area


----------



## Foxee

Hey, Lil' Miss, nice to meet you. I don't give out personal info, either, it's my bizness. Don't worry about the overenthusiastic welcomes, it's possible that they were raised by wolves.


----------



## Like a Fox

Lil' Miss said:


> Lone shark, huh? I used to relate  Professional writing sounds cool.
> 
> I don't really have a favorite author at the moment...well, Roald Dahl is always a classic. But I've been reading less and writing more for the past couple of years, so I don't really know...
> 
> I won't tell my exact whereabout since this is the internet...*eyes MeeQ suspiciously* but I'm almost in high school, somewhere in the general Rockie Mountains area





Haha. That's okay. A little paranoia is probably a good thing. You're safe from him though for now, he and I are both way away in Australia.

Roald Dahl is one of my favourites too. You know he wrote some adult book that is apparently completetly off the rails. 
A friend in my class told me he watched a special about Mr Dahl and he was a bit of a creep. I don't want to believe it.

My favourite was always George's Marvelous Medicine. Do you get to do much creative writing for school?


----------



## MeeQ

Lil' Miss said:


> If you have any other nicknames for me, keep them to yourself please. Bye, creeper.




Tis not a nickname for 'you’! 
Don’t be so selfish, tis merely a nickname for anything I deem acceptable for such. 

Ode to how I wish I could say what is necessary. But instead I shall just finish with 
"Hello again, do be gentle... hmm?"

P.S Creeper... I like that; suitible.


----------



## Lil' Miss

Like a Fox said:


> Haha. That's okay. A little paranoia is probably a good thing. You're safe from him though for now, he and I are both way away in Australia.
> 
> Roald Dahl is one of my favourites too. You know he wrote some adult book that is apparently completetly off the rails.
> A friend in my class told me he watched a special about Mr Dahl and he was a bit of a creep. I don't want to believe it.
> 
> My favourite was always George's Marvelous Medicine. Do you get to do much creative writing for school?



O yeah I love George's Marvelous Medecine! But my all-time favorite is BFG.

Hmm...I've done a little bit. A couple short stories and whatnot  But I read back to them a couple days ago, and I've gotten way better at writing since then. I'm hoping I'll be doing some more creative writing assignments next year


----------



## Lil' Miss

Oh sorry people, I got to go! Byes!


----------



## darknite_johanne

Welcome Lil, Miss, Love art and writing too.


----------



## Lil' Miss

darknite_johanne said:


> Welcome Lil, Miss, Love art and writing too.



Thanks! Really? What type of art do you do?


----------



## Linton Robinson

Click his link, there missy.  He's got some great stuff.  Come look at his and John's posts in the New Media area if you like way cool story graphics


----------



## Lil' Miss

Oh, anime stuff. Neat  I touched into a bit of that a while back.


----------



## SilverMoon

Hey, there! Lately, I've mostly been writing poetry (have a few short stories behind me). I figure writing verse will eventually help me write better prose, especially in the "imagery" department. Have much to learn but I tell you this place has really helped me polish up some poems. So much so, I'm thinking of putting a collection together for a smallish book. Have about twenty more to go to fatten up. Lil' I remember you posting in poetry, liking the poem. That's where you'll find me . I swear I'm a nice person God damn it! Hope you'll drop by again!


----------



## 32rosie

Go youth of America indeed. We can be newbies together


----------

